# Point of Interest



## Don I (Feb 3, 2017)

screen shot
Last winter I made these vanda baskets out of pine as prototypes, just to see if I could do it. I potted a micranthum and a Fanaticum in them, that I'v had for a couple of years. In May I hung them in my shade stand. The Fanaticum sunburned. They where only 1 foot apart, but the micranthum was closer to the house. I can't really say for sure whether the malipoense parent made the Fanaticum more light sensitive or not. It could have been the angle of the sun or the duration. The subsequent leaves didn't burn, but I eventually added more shade.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2017)

they look great but the pine will probably rot quickly.


----------



## troy (Feb 3, 2017)

These 2 paphs are lithophytes, rocks or alkaline media will breakdown wood basket, just sayin


----------



## Don I (Feb 4, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> they look great but the pine will probably rot quickly.



I don't have a greenhouse so they might last a bit longer. This was mostly a trial run at making baskets. I got some Spanish Cedar and a small piece of Teak for the next ones.Teak is like gold, but the worst thing for me especially with the smaller baskets is the footprint. The inside dimension relative to the outside dimension is terrible. Anyway it's something to do during the winter.


----------

